# Advice on behalf of OH



## CarlyP

My OH was taken into care at age 2. He grew up in care all his life, lots of foster homes and care homes, even though he was still in contact with his dad. 
He knows his real mums name but thats it, i was just wondering how (if he could) go about finding out about her, his dad hardly shares any information about the situation and OH feels like hes not able to ask him. 
His dad told him last yr that she had died, dont no if this is true.
Would his case still be on file and if so how do we find it?

Thank you in advance


----------



## babyshelli

can u go on that ancestry.com n put in your o/h name fathers name n mothers name n it will tell u on there my grandma uses it to find out all sorts hope this is a bit of help :) xx


----------



## kanga

it might sound silly, but what about facebook? if you know where she lives and her name, you could try and see what comes up x


----------



## Eleanor ace

Hiya,
Has he got his birth certificate? This should give him some details to go by. Also does he have a file with his care records? I'm not sure if this is still done but I am looking for my biological Grandma and my dad has a file (although it has hardly any info in it as he was adopted 57 years ago).
There are certain websites which are worth a look at. One good one is https://www.missing-you.net/
You could look on genesreunited, I have membership which lets me view birth/marriage/death records, if you wanted to PM me your OH's birth mother's name I'd have a look and see if I can find a record of her birth and death -if your OH was told the truth and she is dead. 
I had a lot of help from the agency which handled my dads time in a home and his adoption, this could be worth a go if your OH hasn't already tried his?


----------



## Seraphim

Has your husband had access to his file from social services?
I was surprised how much detail was in there for my husband.

Locating someone can be like sifting a big pile of sand, start at the beginning and see what you find.

I find it helps to write down the 'family tree' with whatever details you do have... names, approximate ages, dates of birth and locations. Then you can look at straightforward online name searches, wider searches like friends reunited for schools/years you think might have someone you know by name, or detail record searches for births, deaths and marriages.

Once you fill in some of the blanks it gets much easier. Ultimately there are always private detective agencies who can do the 'finding' once you have enough detail.

Hope that helps x


----------

